# M3 wheels on 2000 328i



## newm5 (Jun 14, 2004)

I have read from some of the threads that the rear tires are too wide and will hit the fenders when you go through bumps, etc. 

will it work if we install tires that are not as wide? does anyone know if we can install smaller tires (235 instead of 255) on these rims to prevent the problem? 

also, I wonder if there is going to be a problem with performance, since the 328i does not have as much power and torque as the M3 to move these big wheels. 

Finally, how do we tell if the rims are original vs replicas? 

thx.


----------



## Red M1st (Sep 25, 2004)

The old M3 wheels ( on the E36 ) had the ///M badge in the rim close to the wheel nuts, the fake ones didnt have this (in the UK anyway) Not much help i supose.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

E46 M3 rears have the wrong offset for non-M cars.

Non-M E46s use the same offset front and rear, about 40 mm. The M3 uses 47mm front and 26mm rear offsets. This means the rear wheels stick out more than a 1.2 inch, plus being 9 inches wide they are too much for the rear of non-Ms.

There are replicas that work fine. Some people are running 4 front wheels on non-M E46 cars.


----------

